# Tesseract - Concealing Fate Part 6: Origin Acoustic tab (REQUEST)



## DarkNe0 (Nov 1, 2012)

I would love if someone could tab out Origin or April (the acoustic versions) so they can be played on a 6 string acoustic. Been searching around and tried tabbing them out myself but I'm not that good


----------



## Trespass (Nov 1, 2012)

What's your budget?


----------



## DarkNe0 (Nov 2, 2012)

Very funny. Thanks anyway


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 2, 2012)

In all seriousness, I would charge if somebody wanted me to transcribe. It's a lot of work.


----------



## Trespass (Nov 4, 2012)

DarkNe0 said:


> Very funny. Thanks anyway



Not a joke. 

In real life, if you want a service done, you pay for it.


----------



## lawizeg (Dec 19, 2012)

I've got a few songs I've been meaning to get to. Maybe if I finish it and its decent, ill hand it over. 
Cloudkicker and Cory Johnson stuff is a little bit higher up my queue though.


----------



## InHiding (Dec 20, 2012)

There seems to be a five star rated April guitar pro tab here:

Tesseract Tabs : 12 Tabs Total @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Why not start with that?


----------

